# Funniest Video I have ever received!!!



## Ken N Tx (Dec 8, 2014)

The women at the end are the best!!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2014)

OMG....that is funny, Ken.


----------



## Melody1948 (Dec 8, 2014)

:glee:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2014)

Pappy said:


> OMG....that is funny, Ken.





Melody1948 said:


> :glee:



Thanks


----------

